# Simple Flashlight to Blacklight MOD



## MrMatt (May 25, 2010)

Just thought I’d Share, I hope this is an appropriate place to post this thread. I had the unfortunate incident of being at Wal-Mart today so I happened by the flashlight department (I have always been a sucker for DIY projects and making black lights have been no different) I noticed two flashlights by Coleman A 5, 5mm LED, 2AA unit and a single LED 3AAA unit, both now to be black lights. I’ll start with the Single LED, Coleman Max…


----------



## MrMatt (May 25, 2010)

On inspection the high-powered LED was manufactured by Cree, the chip appeared to be X-Lamp line a simple twist with a wrench removed the top revealing it was in fact an X-Lamp.


----------



## MrMatt (May 25, 2010)

I used a hot soldering gun to remove the wires from the LED and the LED simply popped off.


----------



## MrMatt (May 25, 2010)

The Cree Xlamp UV model has been discontinued for some time but you can still find them for sale on the internet, I had one more lying around thankfully mine was still attached to the heat-sink/solder board as was the original in the flashlight…


----------



## MrMatt (May 25, 2010)

So a simple re-soldering of the wires to the new LED and a twist of the cap and a new powerful lightweight small black-light is made.


----------



## MrMatt (May 25, 2010)

Easiest MOD I’ve done, took 10 minutes (mostly waiting on the solder-gun to heat up) I almost hate calling it a MOD it was really just changing the bulb . So to sum the project up $19.00 for the flash light $10.00 for the LED $30.00 total, enjoy.


----------



## MrMatt (May 25, 2010)

I take some pictures of it in action here in a bit, and as for the other light... it will be slightly more complicated but still looking really simple. I'll post when I finish, sometime this week.

Thanks for looking


----------



## MrMatt (May 25, 2010)

It's obviously hard to get pictures but I could clearly and brightly see my scorpions from 30+ feet away here are some closer pictures. The light was 3 feet away in full light... I can't wait to try it in the field.


----------



## MrMatt (May 25, 2010)

and one in the dark. Again the light was 3 feet away but not pointed right at her (way to bright). I'll try to get better pictures when I have a helper.


----------



## Irene B. Smithi (May 25, 2010)

great job!!

I got my 51LED with three brightness settings for $15 on Ebay, wish I knew how to do stuff like that, very handy!!!


----------



## MrMatt (May 25, 2010)

Orchid said:


> great job!!
> 
> I got my 51LED with three brightness settings for $15 on Ebay, wish I knew how to do stuff like that, very handy!!!


 if I spent all the money I've poured into DIY projects on manufactured pieces I'd have really nice equipment, I just love to tinker.

This one has a 4.75 inch length and about 1.25 inch thick and weights nothing. The XLamp is the kicker in this unit. The output of one XLamp can be comparable to 50+ standard 5mm LEDs hence only one is used and she packs quite a punch.


----------



## Toirtis (May 25, 2010)

So would the "CREE Q5 UV LED 270 LUMENS" led flashlight have the XLamp? I found  them on ebay, and since I am not terribly handy, buying a UV flash seems my best option.


----------



## sfpearl300z (May 25, 2010)

Nice DIY, I might try this with one of the LED flashlights I have laying around.


----------



## more_rayne (May 25, 2010)

For those of you that aren't so handy, here's a cheap alternative http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3414


----------



## H. laoticus (May 25, 2010)

more_rayne said:


> For those of you that aren't so handy, here's a cheap alternative http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3414


Not sure how great of a job that one would do.

Here are other UV led options:
http://www.1topstore.com/product_info.php?language=en&currency=USD&products_id=11926

http://bestofferbuy.com/12-LED-UV-F...ource=gbase&utm_medium=cse&utm_campaign=gbase

http://www.amazon.com/LED-Violet-Blacklight-Flashlight-7301UV400/dp/B001VZC5LA

I have a 9 led one and it works great.
This 21 led blacklight flashlight has good reviews from Amazon and is pretty cheap:
http://www.amazon.com/Violet-LED-Blacklight-Flashlight-7305UV395/dp/B001RJQR3M


----------



## Toirtis (May 25, 2010)

more_rayne said:


> For those of you that aren't so handy, here's a cheap alternative http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3414


Seems a bit small and weak, though. 

I was looking at these:

http://cgi.ebay.com/270-Lum-CREE-Q5...ping_Hiking_Lamps_Torches&hash=item1c0f6c5539

http://cgi.ebay.com/Ultrafire-3W-Lu...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a05e9bc96

http://cgi.ebay.com/Ultrafire-WF-50...iewItem&pt=US_Flashlights&hash=item4ced6c945e

or even the old standby:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Portable-4W-Bla..._Jewellery_Boxes_Supplies&hash=item35a2657969


----------



## MrMatt (May 26, 2010)

Toirtis said:


> Seems a bit small and weak, though.
> 
> I was looking at these:
> 
> ...



That first unit does not have a good UV light the q5 is a good chip but your looking at a white light the 2 UV LEDs are going to be standard LEDs with little output. Luxeon produces great LEDs and the one you are looking at are 3watt units same as the XLamp and comparably priced to the one I made. Again I'm not saying making your own is the best way to go and actually making your own you'll find you'll spend more money due to a number of F-ups... but for me, its rewarding. I took it out tonight (not the best night to hunt with the moon so bright but a good way to end a night after a less then good date) I went for over an hour without so much as a flicker or noticeable output drop and that is running off of 3 AAA very happy with it, oh ya the scorpions lit up from far away. Its light, small, powerful and all mine  

To all that think its ridiculous what I did because of cheaper (in all uses of the word) substitutes. Think of it like beer... Many drink Bud, Coors, Corona or maybe even keystone, I love Rochefort but even more I love to make my own, I'm a avid homebrewer, but realistically in the end they will all give you the same hangover. The journey is as important as the destination to some


----------



## Irene B. Smithi (May 26, 2010)

MrMatt said:


> if I spent all the money I've poured into DIY projects on manufactured pieces I'd have really nice equipment, I just love to tinker.
> 
> This one has a 4.75 inch length and about 1.25 inch thick and weights nothing. The XLamp is the kicker in this unit. The output of one XLamp can be comparable to 50+ standard 5mm LEDs hence only one is used and she packs quite a punch.


so it's the same as a 50+, neat.  I was pricing them at the mall yesterday, looks like I got mine cheap!  if it's the same then it's still a good price, plus you know how to fix if it breaks!!


----------



## Irene B. Smithi (May 26, 2010)

MrMatt said:


> That first unit does not have a good UV light the q5 is a good chip but your looking at a white light the 2 UV LEDs are going to be standard LEDs with little output. Luxeon produces great LEDs and the one you are looking at are 3watt units same as the XLamp and comparably priced to the one I made. Again I'm not saying making your own is the best way to go and actually making your own you'll find you'll spend more money due to a number of F-ups... but for me, its rewarding. I took it out tonight (not the best night to hunt with the moon so bright but a good way to end a night after a less then good date) I went for over an hour without so much as a flicker or noticeable output drop and that is running off of 3 AAA very happy with it, oh ya the scorpions lit up from far away. Its light, small, powerful and all mine
> 
> To all that think its ridiculous what I did because of cheaper (in all uses of the word) substitutes. Think of it like beer... Many drink Bud, Coors, Corona or maybe even keystone, I love Rochefort but even more I love to make my own, I'm a avid homebrewer, but realistically in the end they will all give you the same hangover. The journey is as important as the destination to some


yeah, it may be cheap to buy... but I say I ordered mine online and it came in the mail.  You entertained yourself, put thought into it and just plain ole enjoyed yourself making it...  In a conversation, your Black light story is far more interesting then mine lol!!


----------



## MrMatt (May 26, 2010)

Orchid said:


> so it's the same as a 50+, neat.  I was pricing them at the mall yesterday, looks like I got mine cheap!  if it's the same then it's still a good price, plus you know how to fix if it breaks!!


Ya $15 is a great price IMO. I like keeping small pocket sized ones lying around in the car, you never know when you'll find yourself wanting one. Like I said before I just love tinkering  I'll post the second conversion when I get around to it that one will use 5 5mm LEDs so not powerful but a nice backup to keep around. My 'real' light is a mag lite conversion using 4 cree xlamps, now that one is crazy strong  but heavy and bulky fun though. I really want to convert a portable flood light but that is a bigger and more expensive project then I'm ready to take on right now


----------



## MrMatt (May 26, 2010)

Oh and like I implied earlier, price doesn't really matter, nor does strength, power, chip used or design when the sun gows down they all find scorpions . 'Mine' is no better then 'yours' it just may have more sentimental value.


----------



## skinheaddave (May 26, 2010)

I use one of those million candle-power thingies with an 80x5mm LED array tacked on the front.  Cost me $5 for the used light, I think, +<.10/LED because I bought a thousand lot a few years back.  Works well and has battery power for a few nights.  Of course it is heavier than what most people want to lug around.   I do appreciate the fact that it is easy to grip between my legs or you can put it on the ground and have it point a certain direction.  So it becomes a "work light" when trying to coax a scorpion out from the bark.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Toirtis (May 26, 2010)

MrMatt said:


> My 'real' light is a mag lite conversion using 4 cree xlamps, now that one is crazy strong  but heavy and bulky fun though.


Now that sounds like it would be worth having a go at...even for someone like me....got any tips/photos?


----------



## Travis K (May 26, 2010)

skinheaddave said:


> I use one of those million candle-power thingies with an 80x5mm LED array tacked on the front.  Cost me $5 for the used light, I think, +<.10/LED because I bought a thousand lot a few years back.  Works well and has battery power for a few nights.  Of course it is heavier than what most people want to lug around.   I do appreciate the fact that it is easy to grip between my legs or you can put it on the ground and have it point a certain direction.  So it becomes a "work light" when trying to coax a scorpion out from the bark.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


links/pics?


----------



## skinheaddave (May 27, 2010)

http://research.amnh.org/users/lorenzo/PPT/Florida_2008.htm slide 1.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## cacoseraph (Jun 3, 2010)

i have a uv laser i beam spread.  $40 for laser and $2 for a good spreading lens (which is also nice loupe magnifier)

makes the scorpions light blue, though... not screaming green.  i need a better wavelength, i think


of course, i *can* get a nice spotlight effect at 100'+ since it's a laser


also, in theory i get splashed with less UV light... but not right now cuz i am hand holding the spreader in front of the beam =P


----------

